# State record?



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

What's the record for a gill? Wider then a beer can and twice as long! My best by far and the biggest I've seen taken. It's in a holding tank for now,couldn't get a weight on it tonight.It's a wall mount for sure but if it's not a record it can live out it's life here.


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Did you get any pics?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

gonna take some doing to beat it
3.28 pounds


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wider then a beer can and twice as long! 
Can't wait to see it.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

get a pic up of that one!! holy cow rex thats one huge gill!!

oh and the record for ohio is
Bluegill 3.28 12 3/4" Salt Fork Reservoir Willis D. Nicholes, Quaker City April 28, 1990


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I'll post some pics later today. I can tell it's not going to be a new record but it's one big gill! It's in reel dirty 1's little back yard pond with the Koi. I'd like to get a weight on it just for sh*t and giggles.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i'll down load the pics and TRY to post them...this thing is a freaking MONSTER at a hair under 12"!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

pics are too big...252 kb and i dont know how to resize can i email them to someone to resize and post????


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Will have better pics later.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

It was a nice relaxing outing. Wave and I hit the sportsman club pond for a few hours yesterday to get our fishing fix. Was just using a hook with a small piece of crawler under a float. Caught some nice bass and some gills. Was tossing a spinner with another rod when my float went down,I hooked a small gill and let it sit till I got my spinner in. By that time a bass ate the gill. That was a hoot!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

WOW! that thing is a pig. i hope you can get us better pictures. try this site to resize photos. its free http://photosize.com/ i go with 75&#37; for OGF postings.

why is it when i look at those pictures that joke about the ******* ruler comes to mind?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

definitely a nice bullgill.nice catch:B


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow! That's one impressive gill fer sure. Congrats!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice busches


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Not telling you to do with the fish but if it ever has the hope of becoming a record the best thing to do is to let it go. Get some high quality pics and get one blown up and framed or an artificial mount made. That fish is well over 10 years old and it would be a shame to kill it IMO.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

record or not that's a nice catch! Can't wait to see pictures. Biggest I ever caught was 9 inches lol!

connie


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Master Angler said:


> Not telling you to do with the fish but if it ever has the hope of becoming a record the best thing to do is to let it go. Get some high quality pics and get one blown up and framed or an artificial mount made. That fish is well over 10 years old and it would be a shame to kill it IMO.


You start out in your first sentence stating, "Not telling you what to do with the fish", then you go ahead and tell him what he should do with the fish. First of all, it is not your decision on what to do with the fish, it is Rex's and Rex's only. It seems like every other post you make is catch vs. release, everyone knows your stance (pro release), enough is enough let it die (no pun intended). Stop over to my place sometime and you can see all the walleye that I have caught and released into my freezer. 

Rex, sweet catch by the way, see ya at the Hawgfest !


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Krusty, see what you can do with those pictures to make them bigger.
It's not every day you see a bluegill that big. 
And speaking of freezers, I'm making some room in mine right now for those big Huron eyes this fall. I'm starting to get quite the stock pile of Husky jerks and tartar sauce. I'll be looking you up.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

All Eyes said:


> Krusty, see what you can do with those pictures to make them bigger.
> It's not every day you see a bluegill that big.
> And speaking of freezers, I'm making some room in mine right now for those big Huron eyes this fall. I'm starting to get quite the stock pile of Husky jerks and tartar sauce. I'll be looking you up.


I will see what I can do with the pics. This fall should be outstanding. I have been thinking about this fall since last fall ended ! Definitely look me up and we will hit the shorelines, you can bring the tartar sauce.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

All Eyes said:


> Krusty, see what you can do with those pictures to make them bigger.
> It's not every day you see a bluegill that big.
> And speaking of freezers, I'm making some room in mine right now for those big Huron eyes this fall. I'm starting to get quite the stock pile of Husky jerks and tartar sauce. I'll be looking you up.


i sized the pics down and emailed them to rex cause i could not resize for our format...not good with pics!!! but i will email full size to anyone that wants to resize and post for us!!!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

wave warrior said:


> i sized the pics down and emailed them to rex cause i could not resize for our format...not good with pics!!! but i will email full size to anyone that wants to resize and post for us!!!


Check your PM's


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

email sent and pm returned!!! thanks krusty!!!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

No problem Jeff. Nice fish Rex, you sure that thing didn't drink those two Busch Beers prior to you catching it ! See ya all at the Hawgfest.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

and that there folks is yer ******* tape measurer!!! One nice fish by the way!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

no...REX and I drank those and a few more i think!!! and YES WE ******** measure in beers!!! rex lives 1/2 a beer=6 blocks from me!!!


----------



## ESOX 23 (Jul 10, 2007)

Up In Canada The Gills Are Huge, We Caught And Released On Well Over 13 Inches. Cabelas Has All The Mounts Of World Record Fish, Just Call Them Up. I'm Not Sure What The Ohio Record Is, But I'm Sure Its Still Living In Meander Resivior.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I should have some better pics coming later,but for the bleeding hearts out there the fish is still kicking and living well! Thanks Krusty. We'll be up that way this weekend.Come winter I may knit it a coat so it doesn't get to cold. Naw think I will coat it in oil! Hey it was a nice fish and it will more then likely see more days but I'll always have the memory fishing with a friend and we happened to catch a big'un. Wish I had it as good as this fish right now.


----------



## amorican (Oct 18, 2006)

jiggin'fool said:


> and that there folks is yer ******* tape measurer!!!


LOL!!!  


great gill!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish! That is one monster redear!!!


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

jiggin'fool said:


> and that there folks is yer ******* tape measurer!!! One nice fish by the way!


quoted for truth!

Nice fish man.


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

krustydawg said:


> No problem Jeff. Nice fish Rex, you sure that thing didn't drink those two Busch Beers prior to you catching it ! See ya all at the Hawgfest.


Now thats what I called a beer battered fish....ewwwww..lol


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

theres one big problem with that beating the bluegill record and big daddy beat me to it, but its one big redear. what was the weight on it??


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

A couple nice Redears.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Pics are much better! Thanks! Thats one very impressive redear. Couple nice ones Lewis has too.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

sweet fish there for sure lewis!!! BUT how many cans are they!!! :B


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Agent47 said:


> Now thats what I called a beer battered fish....ewwwww..lol


personally i think it was beer battered fisherMEN!!! although we only had 2 apice till we were in my drive!!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I once caught a crappie that was 6 cans of Copenhagen long and a pack of Swisher Sweets tall.


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Try catching big redears now out on PL...way overharvested and they will never return to the levels they once were. If I or anyone else on here was posting about keeping 8lb bass or even 4lbers people would tear into them. A lot of bass-kissers are hypocrites. Don't dare keep a 2lber but slaughter huge "meat" fish indiscriminately. The giant bluegill (and the redears) are/were fantastic fish and deserve some respect. I have NO PROBLEM with people practicing selective harvest - in fact I have 2 bags of medium sized crappie fillets in the freezer right now.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

riverKing said:


> theres one big problem with that beating the bluegill record and big daddy beat me to it, but its one big redear. what was the weight on it??


Didn't weigh it but know it's not going to be a record. Was my personal best but after seeing others I realize they do get bigger. It's still in the backyard pond so when I get time I'll try to get a weight on it. Those are some nice fish Lewis,not one but two! I don't fish for just a wall mount so that fish is more then likely safe. Only took me two busch's for that one! It's all fun guys.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Went out with a guide on Kentucky lake a few years ago and did some redear and bluegill fishing. The lake was over 5 foot higher than normal pool. He still put me on some monster fish. I think he's the best on the northern part of the lake. Money well spent as he taught me how, where, and what to use to locate and catch them. One bad thing is the areas where we caught these have been dry ever since that trip.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

now those are some dandy shellcrackers,chaunc.they do grow them big down there


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

misfit said:


> now those are some dandy shellcrackers,chaunc.they do grow them big down there


One's 11" and the other is 13. Hooked for life.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

woah.definitely:B
no doubt,a blast to catch.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

NICE fish Kenny!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Holy $#!+ Chaunc! Those are bigger than some of your monster Skeeter crappie! I've caught some big bass in Kentucky Lake, but never saw any of them jumbo gills like that.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I go back every year with expectations of getting a new personal best. Don't think i'll top those redears but i got a new PB on crappies this year. Previous was 2lb 15oz. New one is 3lb 2oz, caught in 27ft water last april. Also got 5 more that day that were 2lb and better. LOOKY HERE>>>>


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

You're the man! Nice fish,aint they fun?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Rattletraprex and Chaunc!
Chaunc,I used to fish Kentucky lake quite a bit.
My time was spent on the southern end in Tennessee.
Its an awesome fishery.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I fish mid-lake, just south of jonathon creek. SORRY for hi-jacking this thread. Didn't mean to be so rude.


----------

